# Kubota ?



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

My neighbor has a 125 X wanting to mount a loader on it, where do you find the live hydraulic port to feed the valve?

Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And I'm guessing you don't want to use a hydraulic output on the back of the tractor....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There’s an adapter block for the loader, I’ll try to get a picture. It’s open centre hydraulics so there isn’t a port you can just open up to plumb to like on a closed centre.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I want to use a valve and joystick for loader controls. Mainly moving big bales with it.


----------

